# Aiiwatani



## rj_1 (May 22, 2016)

I was thinking of picking up one of the Koppas that Maxim has right now. Does anyone have any experience with these? With they work finishers for gyutos and Nakiri's (Wide Bevel)?


----------



## KimBronnum (May 22, 2016)

I have two Aiiwatani stones and they work very well as finishers for said knives. I presume they vary as much as all other jnats but ithe ones I have tried at my visits at JNS were all very nice stones. I would trust Maksims stock. Especially the koppas are really good value for money in my opinion. I highly recommend them  
- Kim


----------



## Vangelis (May 22, 2016)

You can 100% trust Maxim and his Jnat. I have also purchased a koppa from Maxim and I am very happy. But remember every Jnat is different and the steel matching is one of the most beautiful adventures 

Kim, which of the knives match the best with the aiwatani? 

best


----------



## foody518 (May 22, 2016)

I have one of the ones from I guess the previous batch, listed as a Lv 4 hardness, plus a tomo nagura. Makes black-ish slurry pretty quickly on wide bevels but it's hard to avoid faceting on the wide bevel (at least for the knife -gyuto- I practice polishing and try out Jnats on). I use the tomo nagura to make some slurry when just hitting narrow bevels. Very easy and satisfying sharpening feel, feels like a highly refined edge as well.


----------



## rj_1 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks guys! This is great. I feel confident in taking the plunge. 

I know this isn't an exact science with Jnats, but can any of you estimate the aprox. grit range this work at?

Thanks!


----------



## XooMG (May 23, 2016)

Depends how you use it. I get edges that feel in the range of good 4-8k depending on technique.


----------



## rj_1 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks! When you say technique, are you speaking mainly of pressure?



XooMG said:


> Depends how you use it. I get edges that feel in the range of good 4-8k depending on technique.


----------



## XooMG (May 23, 2016)

rj_1 said:


> Thanks! When you say technique, are you speaking mainly of pressure?


Pressure, slurry/no slurry, slurry thickness, time. Heavy or thick slurry cuts more aggressively, thinner slurry with some dilution and time becomes smoother, or one can polish with no additional slurry.


----------



## rj_1 (May 23, 2016)

Very cool. Are there any good resources that go through all of this? I've watched Maxim's videos, but he usually doesn't explain what's happening.

Thanks!




XooMG said:


> Pressure, slurry/no slurry, slurry thickness, time. Heavy or thick slurry cuts more aggressively, thinner slurry with some dilution and time becomes smoother, or one can polish with no additional slurry.


----------



## XooMG (May 23, 2016)

rj_1 said:


> Very cool. Are there any good resources that go through all of this? I've watched Maxim's videos, but he usually doesn't explain what's happening.
> 
> Thanks!


I think most searches will drag you to the razor folks, and most of them have much more confidence than actual knowledge.

It's a rock, and it has little hard abrasive chunkies in a matrix of slippery flakes. Use your brain and your fingers with a not-too expensive stone and make good edges, and ignore community experts.


----------



## Vangelis (May 23, 2016)

I will also add: forget all about grit. You can't put a number on a jnat. All are unique but in general an aiiwatani is a finisher. I am using mine as last stone after a soft Hakka like stone and sometimes even after an ohira suita (from Maxim as well).

Comparing to my suita my aiiwatani leaves a more polished edge.

The more slurry you have the "higher grit" the stone will become. My aiiwatani is a L 3.5 so I can use it without a nagura but a harder one may require.


----------



## foody518 (May 23, 2016)

For mine, Maksim mentioned to jump off from 6-8k synthetic onto the Aiiwatani, treat it as a finisher


----------



## KimBronnum (May 23, 2016)

@Vangelis - I havn´t experienced a steel that didn´t go well with my softer Aiiwatani. It is LV3 as far as I remember. 
- Kim


----------



## rj_1 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks guys! This is all fantasitc and helpful info. I went ahead with one of the Lv3 Koppa's. We'll see what happens!


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2016)

XooMG said:


> ... and most of them have much more confidence than actual knowledge.



That reads like wisdom.


----------



## Dardeau (May 23, 2016)

XooMG said:


> I think most searches will drag you to the razor folks, and most of them have much more confidence than actual knowledge.
> 
> It's a rock, and it has little hard abrasive chunkies in a matrix of slippery flakes. Use your brain and your fingers with a not-too expensive stone and make good edges, and ignore community experts.



My current favorite JNAT I got in a game of OBO chicken with 330mate for 90 bucks. I'm not even sure if it is the same stone as the auction pics, much less is what it was sold as. It leaves a great bevel finish, which is why I bought it in the first place.


----------



## Badgertooth (May 24, 2016)

XooMG said:


> It's a rock, and it has little hard abrasive chunkies in a matrix of slippery flakes. Use your brain and your fingers with a not-too expensive stone and make good edges, and ignore community experts.



If this could magically appear for most questions on natural sharpening that'd be great.


----------

